# قسم جديد فكرته حلوة..والرأي يرجع ليكم



## FADY_TEMON (18 فبراير 2009)

*قسم أسمه فضفضة 
كل واحد يقول مشاكله ..من خلال ..مواضيع ..ويتدخل المشرفين ويساعده فى حل المشاكل دي 
يعني إلي حد ما اللي يقدرو عليه واللي عايز يشترك يشترك واللي مش عاوز برحته
حتي لو فى مشكلة جامدة ..نصلي من أجلها 
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 فبراير 2009)

*اعتقد انه مالوش لازمه قسم مخصوص لكده لان ممكن تعمل موضوع فى ركن الاجتماعيات والشبابيات او فى المنتدى العام ويكون مثبت  مثلا والى حابب يدخل الموضوع ويطرح مشكلته  يحطها فى الموضوع​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *اعتقد انه مالوش لازمه قسم مخصوص لكده لان ممكن تعمل موضوع فى ركن الاجتماعيات والشبابيات او فى المنتدى العام ويكون مثبت  مثلا والى حابب يدخل الموضوع ويطرح مشكلته  يحطها فى الموضوع​*


*
مرسي لرأيك
*​


----------



## My Rock (19 فبراير 2009)

عزيزي fady_temon

هذه المواضيع تتدرج في القسم الاجتماعي, فهناك الكثير من الاعضاء الذين سبقوك بطرح مواضيع مماثلة لقت اقبالاً من الاعضاء

فالموضوع لا يحتاج قسم خاص لان الفكرة تنتمي تحت القسم الاجتماعي

سلام و نعمة


----------

